# Weird Mplayer behavior



## graudeejs (Mar 14, 2009)

Mplayer is my default player for all types of media, that it can play. I've been using it for long time now, but today.....

I'm shocked...

Since today I can't view any movie in full screen.
Well i can, but it's not scaled.

For some reason mplayer stopped scaling movies.
Here's picture of mplayer in full screen mode
And this happens to all movies


And the weird part of this is that i didn't do anything
I use mplayer from packages...
I did not update any software/drivers/hardware on PC
It just suddenly stopped scaling...

vlc (from packages) works fine

I have:
Xorg.0.log


```
FreeBSD home.killasmurf86.lv 7.1-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE-p3 #0: Tue Mar 10 22:54:08 UTC 2009     root@home.killasmurf86.lv:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


```
drm0: <ATI Radeon AR 9600 XT> on vgapci0
info: [drm] AGP at 0xf0000000 128MB
info: [drm] Initialized radeon 1.25.0 20060524
info: [drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map
info: [drm] Loading R300 Microcode
info: [drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs
drm0: [ITHREAD]
```

mplayer output:

```
MPlayer 1.0rc2-4.2.1 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (Family: 15, Model: 4, Stepping: 1)
CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1
Compiled with runtime CPU detection.

Playing /tmp/*****.avi.
AVI file format detected.
[aviheader] Video stream found, -vid 0
[aviheader] Audio stream found, -aid 1
AVI: ODML: Building ODML index (2 superindexchunks).
VIDEO:  [XVID]  720x300  24bpp  25.000 fps  2078.3 kbps (253.7 kbyte/s)
Clip info:
 Software: VirtualDubMod 1.5.10.2 (build 2542/release)
 Name: *********************************
 Artist: SENATOR (Credits: PRoDJi)
 Copyright: HQ-ViDEO (www.hq-video.ru)
 Comments: 2.05.2008
==========================================================================
Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family
Selected video codec: [ffodivx] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG-4)
==========================================================================
==========================================================================
Opening audio decoder: [liba52] AC3 decoding with liba52
Using SSE optimized IMDCT transform
Using MMX optimized resampler
AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 448.0 kbit/29.17% (ratio: 56000->192000)
Selected audio codec: [a52] afm: liba52 (AC3-liba52)
==========================================================================
AO: [oss] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)
Starting playback...
VDec: vo config request - 720 x 300 (preferred colorspace: Planar YV12)
VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)
Movie-Aspect is 2.40:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.
VO: [x11] 720x300 => 720x300 Planar YV12 
[swscaler @ 0x8812030]SwScaler: using unscaled yuv420p -> rgb32 special converter
New_Face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong. 1 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0 
Please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf).
subtitle font: load_sub_face failed.
No bind found for key 'c'.                         %  3%  0.7% 0 0 
A:   5.0 V:   5.0 A-V:  0.005 ct:  0.001 127/127  6%  2%  0.7% 0 0 
Exiting... (Quit)
```


I have no idea what happened
All i can say is: I'm shocked
plz help me to solve this...


----------



## adamk (Mar 15, 2009)

You either need to pass "-vo xv" to mplayer to use the Xv output device, or pass the -zoom option if you want to use the x11 output device (which is what you are currently using).

You can add those options to your ~/.mplayer/config file:

vo=xv

or 

zoom=yes


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 15, 2009)

zoom did work, but have you any idea why it doesn't scale by default anymore?
Could it be Video card starting to fail?


----------



## adamk (Mar 15, 2009)

The x11 output device never scales by default.  So chances are you were previously using the xv output device (which will use much less CPU, btw, than the scaled x11 output).  I have no idea why that's not happening by default any more, but it's very unlikely to be a failing video card.

Adam


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 15, 2009)

```
killasmurf86 $ mplayer -vo help                                                
MPlayer 1.0rc2-4.2.1 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (Family: 15, Model: 4, Stepping: 1)
CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1
Compiled with runtime CPU detection.
Available video output drivers:
	x11	X11 ( XImage/Shm )
	xover	General X11 driver for overlay capable video output drivers
	xvidix	X11 (VIDIX)
	cvidix	console VIDIX
	null	Null video output
	mpegpes	Mpeg-PES file
	yuv4mpeg	yuv4mpeg output for mjpegtools
	png	PNG file
	jpeg	JPEG file
	gif89a	animated GIF output
	tga	Targa output
	pnm	PPM/PGM/PGMYUV file
	md5sum	md5sum of each frame
```

It's weird that i can't output to xv


----------



## adamk (Mar 15, 2009)

Sounds like you were missing a dependency or two necessary for xv support in mplayer when you built it...

Adam


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 15, 2009)

i didn't build it, i installed packages
[no ports at all]


----------



## adamk (Mar 15, 2009)

That is odd.  That's a pretty craptacular package, I would say...  You could try vlc and see if it supports Xv from a package installation.  Out of curiousity, what's the output of 'xvinfo' ?

Adam


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 15, 2009)

```
X-Video Extension version 2.2
screen #0
  Adaptor #0: "ATI Radeon Video Overlay"
    number of ports: 1
    port base: 73
    operations supported: PutImage 
    supported visuals:
      depth 24, visualID 0x23
      depth 24, visualID 0x24
      depth 24, visualID 0x25
      depth 24, visualID 0x26
      depth 24, visualID 0x27
      depth 24, visualID 0x28
      depth 24, visualID 0x29
      depth 24, visualID 0x2a
      depth 24, visualID 0x2b
      depth 24, visualID 0x2c
      depth 24, visualID 0x2d
      depth 24, visualID 0x2e
      depth 24, visualID 0x2f
      depth 24, visualID 0x30
      depth 24, visualID 0x31
      depth 24, visualID 0x32
    number of attributes: 22
      "XV_DEVICE_ID" (range 0 to -1)
              client gettable attribute (current value is 110)
      "XV_LOCATION_ID" (range 0 to -1)
              client gettable attribute (current value is 111)
      "XV_INSTANCE_ID" (range 0 to -1)
              client gettable attribute (current value is 112)
      "XV_DUMP_STATUS" (range 0 to 1)
              client settable attribute
      "XV_SET_DEFAULTS" (range 0 to 1)
              client settable attribute
      "XV_AUTOPAINT_COLORKEY" (range 0 to 1)
              client settable attribute
              client gettable attribute (current value is 1)
      "XV_COLORKEY" (range 0 to -1)
              client settable attribute
              client gettable attribute (current value is 30)
      "XV_DOUBLE_BUFFER" (range 0 to 1)
              client settable attribute
              client gettable attribute (current value is 1)
      "XV_OVERLAY_ALPHA" (range 0 to 255)
              client settable attribute
              client gettable attribute (current value is 255)
      "XV_GRAPHICS_ALPHA" (range 0 to 255)
              client settable attribute
              client gettable attribute (current value is 255)
      "XV_ALPHA_MODE" (range 0 to 1)
              client settable attribute
              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)
      "XV_BRIGHTNESS" (range -1000 to 1000)
              client settable attribute
              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)
      "XV_CONTRAST" (range -1000 to 1000)
              client settable attribute
              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)
      "XV_SATURATION" (range -1000 to 1000)
              client settable attribute
              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)
      "XV_COLOR" (range -1000 to 1000)
              client settable attribute
              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)
      "XV_HUE" (range -1000 to 1000)
              client settable attribute
              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)
      "XV_RED_INTENSITY" (range -1000 to 1000)
              client settable attribute
              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)
      "XV_GREEN_INTENSITY" (range -1000 to 1000)
              client settable attribute
              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)
      "XV_BLUE_INTENSITY" (range -1000 to 1000)
              client settable attribute
              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)
      "XV_CRTC" (range -1 to 1)
              client settable attribute
              client gettable attribute (current value is -1)
      "XV_GAMMA" (range 100 to 10000)
              client settable attribute
              client gettable attribute (current value is 1000)
      "XV_COLORSPACE" (range 0 to 1)
              client settable attribute
              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)
    maximum XvImage size: 2048 x 2048
    Number of image formats: 8
      id: 0x41424752 (RGBA)
        guid: 52474241-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71
        bits per pixel: 32
        number of planes: 1
        type: RGB (packed)
        depth: 32
        red, green, blue masks: 0xff0000, 0xff00, 0xff
      id: 0x54424752 (RGBT)
        guid: 52474254-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71
        bits per pixel: 16
        number of planes: 1
        type: RGB (packed)
        depth: 16
        red, green, blue masks: 0x7c00, 0x3e0, 0x1f
      id: 0x32424752 (RGB2)
        guid: 52474200-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71
        bits per pixel: 16
        number of planes: 1
        type: RGB (packed)
        depth: 16
        red, green, blue masks: 0xf800, 0x7e0, 0x1f
      id: 0x0
        guid: 52474200-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71
        bits per pixel: 24
        number of planes: 1
        type: RGB (packed)
        depth: 24
        red, green, blue masks: 0xff0000, 0xff00, 0xff
      id: 0x32595559 (YUY2)
        guid: 59555932-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71
        bits per pixel: 16
        number of planes: 1
        type: YUV (packed)
      id: 0x59565955 (UYVY)
        guid: 55595659-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71
        bits per pixel: 16
        number of planes: 1
        type: YUV (packed)
      id: 0x32315659 (YV12)
        guid: 59563132-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71
        bits per pixel: 12
        number of planes: 3
        type: YUV (planar)
      id: 0x30323449 (I420)
        guid: 49343230-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71
        bits per pixel: 12
        number of planes: 3
        type: YUV (planar)
  Adaptor #1: "Radeon Textured Video"
    number of ports: 16
    port base: 74
    operations supported: PutImage 
    supported visuals:
      depth 24, visualID 0x23
      depth 24, visualID 0x24
      depth 24, visualID 0x25
      depth 24, visualID 0x26
      depth 24, visualID 0x27
      depth 24, visualID 0x28
      depth 24, visualID 0x29
      depth 24, visualID 0x2a
    no port attributes defined
    maximum XvImage size: 2048 x 2048
    Number of image formats: 4
      id: 0x32595559 (YUY2)
        guid: 59555932-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71
        bits per pixel: 16
        number of planes: 1
        type: YUV (packed)
      id: 0x32315659 (YV12)
        guid: 59563132-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71
        bits per pixel: 12
        number of planes: 3
        type: YUV (planar)
      id: 0x30323449 (I420)
        guid: 49343230-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71
        bits per pixel: 12
        number of planes: 3
        type: YUV (planar)
      id: 0x59565955 (UYVY)
        guid: 55595659-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71
        bits per pixel: 16
        number of planes: 1
        type: YUV (packed)
```

i will check vlc soon


----------



## adamk (Mar 15, 2009)

Well your video card definitely supports Xv playback.  I really am rather amazed that the mplayer packages doesn't and would be interested in seeing if vlc does.

Adam


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 15, 2009)

with vlc only x11 output was working without problems/errors
OpenGL output crashed (glx or something like that)
Simple Direct Media worked, but was buggy
There was no xv output option


----------



## Djn (Mar 16, 2009)

You could of course try compiling mplayer from ports and making sure xv is enabled, just to test.


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 6, 2009)

now when i compiled mplayer from ports (well actually entire system) everything is fine (i even have xv output, and i don't need -zoom)


----------

